# Should I finish this?



## Profetitus (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright so I showed this to about 26 people and they all sed **** YES!  but I prefer that people ranted a bit , so should I finish it?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmhOpTiE_4I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 11, 2009)

your avatar is sexy.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 11, 2009)

Not bad.  Go for it.

I like the song.  

And the show.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2009)

AMV? No. Please. Stop.


----------



## Profetitus (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks alot of people are saying that i should finish this and maybe I will


----------



## Aurali (Nov 12, 2009)

Runefox said:


> AMV? No. Please. Stop.



Runefox Shut up >(

If you do it right, it'll be great, I say go for it, but don't let me down. I'm watching >.>


----------



## Profetitus (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGTtbnrX49k the ending could have been better my friends say , maybe ill redit it again


----------

